
How much can we afford to forget, if we train machines to remember? - sus_007
https://aeon.co/ideas/how-much-can-we-afford-to-forget-if-we-train-machines-to-remember
======
isheff
Having machines remember for us has indeed affected human memory for a long
time. Socrates complained that the introduction of writing would damage
readers' memorization ability:
[http://neamathisi.com/literacies/chapter-1-literacies-on-
a-h...](http://neamathisi.com/literacies/chapter-1-literacies-on-a-human-
scale/socrates-on-the-forgetfulness-that-comes-with-writing)

------
visarga
We used to memorise information, now we memorise search patters and ways to
filter and combine sources of information. If anything, it can be
exponentially more complex and useful.

It's like the difference between carrying a bag on your own back and managing
a transport fleet.

